# Nissan Blower Probelm



## Daryld75 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a 1996 Nissan Maxima with an air conditioning problem. The blower only works on maximum (level 4). This just happened today...recently there has been nothing done to the car..so something has failded. On Settings 1-3 nothing comes out. Are there any suggestions to what the problem may be or what I could check?
I think this is a Nissan problem...I know two other people with nissans of the same year that have the same problem.

Thanks

Daryl D


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You need to change the shorted blower motor resistor. It's located under the glove box, near the passenger-side kick panel. You'll have it replaced in under 5 minutes.


----------

